# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Pretty picture?

## waldronate

The basic generic thing. Maybe it's a bookmark, maybe it's a banner. Hard to say.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

I like it!  :Very Happy: 

I love crinkly land textures  :Razz:

----------


## ChickPea

Nice! I like the font choice. It works well with the background.

----------


## Diamond

It makes me think of the A-Team for some reason.  Must be the font.

----------


## waldronate

That font is Futura Black, the font from which the Wilbur program logo is derived. It seemed like a natural choice for a Wilbur-generated bit of fluff. It also has a heavy character, which makes generating the mountains more effective. Spidery fonts just disappear if you're not careful.

----------


## ChickPea

Huh, whilst I'm not super knowledgeable about fonts, I'm familiar with the regular Futura font (and love it) and I wouldn't have picked this to be from that family. It has an entirely different feel to it. 

Great choice, though!   :Smile:

----------


## waldronate

IT took me a while to figure out which font it was because it is indeed so unlike the regular Futura.

----------

